# Let me sketch your dog!



## hilevij (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everbody! =D I love sketching, and I really want to learn how to draw all kinds of dogs; purebreds, mixes and streetdogs ALL OF THEM! And I have found that I make a great progress when I draw from other peoples photos instead of my own or pictures that I have picked from google.
So please send me your favourite dog photos, the more the better. I won't be able to draw all photos, but whenever I am bored and needs to be inspired I'm gonna scroll this thread and sketch som pretty dogs. I am more likely to sketch from photos that follows these guidelines:
*sharp focus
*not extreme perspectives (although sometimes that is a fun challenge too =D)
*fullbody pics should not be cut halfway through legs or so

Here's a blurry example of some sketches I did yesterday while watching tv.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome to DF! you seem to have a nice talent there. Here's a little practice if you're up to it. you're free to pick one.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Feel free to practice with my dog. :wave: These pictures aren't the best, but they're what I have on DF right now. I posted the link to my photobucket account as well, so you can choose a better photo. I also have photos of a bunch of stray dogs on that account as well, you can use them to practice with also. :wave:



























http://s998.photobucket.com/user/Lionelandfriends/library/Collie?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

shes beautiful natasha


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, you're very talented!! Feel free to use any of these pictures of my dog to practice!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Feel free to draw one of mine if you'd like


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hiccup thinks he'd make a good subject 




























Rorschach too!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful borzoi sketches! Gypsy would gladly model for you.

Up for Anything x2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr







Collie in Flight by grinningd0g, on Flickr
A free stack? by grinningd0g, on Flickr
GypFall5 by grinningd0g, on Flickr
GypsyFL14 by grinningd0g, on Flickr
You're hiding the tennis ball, aren't you? by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Some head shots if you like:

Cameron



Toby


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Ooh, nice sketches. Some potential fodder:

Queenie:


















Cassius:


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Those are awesome!! You are so talented. This is Lola


----------



## hilevij (Mar 7, 2015)

So many gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs! =D This is what I have accomplished today, though I gotto say that it feels like I really messed up the one on Lola x] Really hard to draw that curly fur!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Your work is amazing! Your exteremely talented, and I love having artists here.

Do you do other animals? Unfortunately, I don't have a dog, but I have two cats.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You're very talented!

Kuma is always happy to volunteer, lol.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna Volunteers!


----------



## hilevij (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah I draw all kinds of animals and pets, and I really could use some practise on drawing cats, so send me a photobomb of your kitties! =D


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

hilevij said:


> So many gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs! =D This is what I have accomplished today, though I gotto say that it feels like I really messed up the one on Lola x] Really hard to draw that curly fur!
> View attachment 195777


super talented wow


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got those too!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

hilevij said:


> Yeah I draw all kinds of animals and pets, and I really could use some practise on drawing cats, so send me a photobomb of your kitties! =D


Ohh, I would LOVE a sketch of my baby Astra! She died about a year and a half ago at the age of 17, and I miss her terribly.


----------



## hilevij (Mar 7, 2015)

Tyler_X said:


> super talented wow


Hi, I can't send my answer on your message, it says that your quota or something is full 

Btw, all of you guys send so good photos! I think I'll be able to upload some more sketches tomorrow, and thank you all so much for the kind feedback! =)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

hilevij said:


> Hi, I can't send my answer on your message, it says that your quota or something is full
> 
> Btw, all of you guys send so good photos! I think I'll be able to upload some more sketches tomorrow, and thank you all so much for the kind feedback! =)


fixed that, send me a message when you want.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Those are some amazing drawings!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

EDIT:


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Your work is amazing!

Little and Ern would like to volunteer as models.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Nobody ever sketches Kabota, but I'd love a sketch of him. (No offense if you don't choose him. I suspect he may not be a great subject for sketching.)


----------



## hilevij (Mar 7, 2015)

Here we go! A couple more sketches. I have been really busy, having house guests all weekend, so that's why I'm so late with these =)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

You are very talented. Your work is lovely!

Lad would like to volunteer




And if you are still looking for cats I have Halloween


----------

